# Show-line puppy



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello to all.
Do you know any breeders have Show-line puppy(black/red) with price around 500-1000? I'm looking for pet, companion. I'm from Spartanburg, South Carolina.
Thanks to all.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you looking for a german showline or an american showline?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You're not going to find a well bred german show line for $500. Maybe you'll catch a discounted LC German SL for about $800-$1000 from a good breeder, but I wouldn't expect anything less than that.

I really don't know what the American SL's go for, but the WGSL aren't cheap, nor should they be if they're well bred.


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm looking for German show-line. The price would be under $1000.
Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe you should look at rescue, there are many right now in your state, nearby states. 
If you want to pay less than 1000 you are not supporting a good breeding program. Better to go with a rescue.... this one is reputable http://southeastgsdrescue.org/


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Some very nice adults show up in rescue and you could try there. I just fostered and placed a very nice 7-month-old German Show line male through the rescue. You're not going to find a German Show line puppy for that price. If you keep your eyes open and be patient, you can find a young one in rescue.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Some very nice adults show up in rescue and you could try there. I just fostered and placed a very nice 7-month-old German Show line male through the rescue. You're not going to find a German Show line puppy for that price. If you keep your eyes open and be patient, you can find a young one in rescue.


:thumbup:


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Most pet quality German showlines start at about $1500 (that's the lowest I have seen). They DO show up in rescues or you can see if a breeder has an older puppy, young adult for sale for a discounted price (which still might be $1000).


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for those advices, i think i going to spend some more $$$ to get quality GSD.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Last I looked - and I'm no expert on showlines - they start at $3000 and go up from there. You can get very nice dogs from rescue for a lot cheaper that will make great pets.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Elaine said:


> Last I looked - and I'm no expert on showlines - they start at $3000 and go up from there.


You can definitely get a nice showline dog for less than that, I don't think $3000 and up is the norm at all. But neither is less than $1000 - I'd say more like $1500 to $2500.


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You can definitely get a nice showline dog for less than that, I don't think $3000 and up is the norm at all. But neither is less than $1000 - I'd say more like $1500 to $2500.


Thanks Cassidy's Mom, i will spend more moneys to get a quality pup.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would check out the Schutzhund club in Huntersville NC and in Raleigh NC
I think they are manly showline folks......(at least about 7-8 years ago they were)

Not too bad a drive to go check and talk to folks. I think they do some showline kind of things so it would be a good field trip if they do...


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

We're getting our German Showline puppy from a Schutzhund 3, KKL1a sire and a Shutzhund 2 KKl1 Dam for $1500.00.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have read about Long Coated WGSL GSDs going for $800-$1200, because its considered a genetic fault. I don't know if this still the same with that breeder, but you could ask. Otherwise look and see if breeders have a discounted adult dog for sale.


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

77Wolk77 - My breeder has a litter. I sent you a PM.


----------

